# unidentified bump on bottom of snowboard



## rmcintyre21 (Feb 8, 2013)

just bought a brand new 2013 K2 Raygun, great board. I have used it twice and I notice a tiny bump on the bottom of the board (see pictures). I am fully aware that my board is going to get beat up and i recognize chips and gauges but i have never seen this before. It is not anywhere near the bindings so i no its not the screws. The bump is about an inch long and less then a centimeter wide and is about an inch from the edge of my board. I was hoping someone could recognize what this is and let me know if I should be worried. There is no delamination anywhere on the board so i know it cant be water or something underneath. Please comment.


----------

